# Grey slime on CO2 intake



## R0bert (Jan 23, 2006)

I've just converted my 30 gallon to a planted take about a month ago.

I had brown algae, but that's gone and now there's green spot algae which I'm not too worried about yet. I can just scrape it off.

The thing I'm most worried about is this grey slime/mucus that's clinging to my CO2 intake. I've got a Hagen ladder and the slime is right where the tube enters the bottom of the ladder.

I normally brush it away with a toothbrush, but it just breaks up and floats away. I'm worried about where in the tank it might end up.

Another thing is that after a day or two, it builds up to such a consistency where the bubbles are slowed down and trapped until they build up to the point of escaping from the ladder totally. This isn't helping to keep my CO2 at a steady rate.

I've had a search and looked in the algae finder, but it seems that some people think its like blue-green algae.
However, although it probably is a bacteria, my nitrates have never been low. (Due to tapwater).

Has anyone ever had a similar experience? And will it go away with time like the brown algae?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

If it's only on the CO2 ladder, and if you're using DIY CO2, then it could be something from the yeast.

I'm not a DIY expert but I think I remember other people reporting similar issues with DIY. Maybe the level of the liquid in the bottle was too high something was escaping through the tube into the tank?


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

Its just the yeast or bicarb residue coming out the end of the tube, its really common in DIY setups, i found when i used bicarbonate of soda in my mixes i got this quite a lot when i didnt use bicarb it seldom happened, just dont overdo the mixes or the contents will spill into your tank through the tube.


----------



## R0bert (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks, that's put my mind at ease.


----------

